# another newbie



## jsd (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi. Im a 27 yr old mother of two....i found this place while trying to find a forum that talks about b12 injections....i just ordered some an im very excited to get them an start them....im about 5'7 and weight around 170....i have started exercising lately and watching what i eat...which might i say is not the easiest thing this time of year...lol....anyway if anyone has any info im ready to hear it....thanks for reading


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

jsd welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Please sign up for our Newsletter! (get 2 free ebooksl!)


----------



## jsd (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you and i well def do that....


----------



## green screen (Dec 4, 2009)

It's not easy but you have to do it. Living a healthy lifestyle is very important, though it may cause us lots of sacrifices.


----------



## green screen (Dec 4, 2009)

jsd said:


> Hi. Im a 27 yr old mother of two....i found this place while trying to find a forum that talks about b12 injections....i just ordered some an im very excited to get them an start them....im about 5'7 and weight around 170....i have started exercising lately and watching what i eat...which might i say is not the easiest thing this time of year...lol....anyway if anyone has any info im ready to hear it....thanks for reading



Hi there JSD!

You are welcome to this forum.


----------



## martialartsman (Dec 5, 2009)

hi and welcome


----------

